# Phyllo Sausage and Cheese Triangles



## YankeeGal57 (Dec 12, 2004)

*  Exported from  MasterCook  *

                   Phyllo Sausage and Cheese Triangles

Recipe By     : Tribune-Chronicle - Jan. 24, 2001
Serving Size  : 1    Preparation Time :0:00
Categories    : Appetizers

  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
     1/2  pound         bulk hot Italian or pork sausage
     1/4  cup           finely chopped onion
     1/2  cup           ricotta cheese
     1/2  cup           shredded Mozzarella cheese
     1/2  teaspoon      dried oregano -- crushed
  12      sheets        frozen phyllo dough (14x18-inches) -- thawed
     1/2  cup           melted margarine or butter
   1      cup           meatless spaghetti sauce -- optional

To make filling: Cook sausage and onion in skillet until meat is no longer pink; drain and pat dry. Combine sausage-onion mixture with cheeses and oregano. Set aside.

Lightly brush a sheet of phyllo with melted margarine or butter. Place a second sheet on top. Brush again with margarine. (Note: Cover remaining phyllo dough with plastic wrap to prevent drying.) Cut the 2 layers of phyllo into 6 equal strips 14-inches long. Spoon rounded teaspoon of filling 1-inch from end of each strip.
 Fold a corner of strip over the filling, even with the other side. Continue triangular folding to end of strip. Repeat the process with remaining strips, and then with remaining sheets of phyllo. Place triangles on baking sheet, brush with margarine. Bake 15 minutes or until golden brown. Serve with spaghetti sauce for dipping, if desired.

Makes 36 triangles

                   - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## QSis (Dec 12, 2004)

Yum, YankeeGal!  Phyllo dough is SUCH a pain to work with, but everybody loves stuffed triangles!

Good recipe!

What if you served the Cadillac Ranch Dip to dunk these in?  mmmm!

Lee


----------



## YankeeGal57 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Bet it would be good!*

I'll have to try that myself.....


----------

